# Chevy plow truck light show!!



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

As the title says- Chevy plow truck light show!Thumbs Up





Lights on the dump:





Whelen 500 series 5mms installed on the dump:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like how the lights in the grill are hidden when the plow is up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

2COR517;1463961 said:


> I like how the lights in the grill are hidden when the plow is up


I bet he only uses the lights when he is on site. I know alot of the people on here do that.

I love the lights though! Wish I did that with my truck, maybe I will if I actually make some money! :laughing: I just dont like the revolving flash pattern on the trucks lightbar, but thats just me.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Look Great Brad, Hoping for one more event this year, but it is not looking to good.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

2COR517;1463961 said:


> I like how the lights in the grill are hidden when the plow is up


Those are on a seperate switch and are mainly there for in the summer when parked along a main road in the oposite direction but I do use them when plowing lots too


jhall22guitar;1463997 said:


> I bet he only uses the lights when he is on site. I know alot of the people on here do that.
> 
> I love the lights though! Wish I did that with my truck, maybe I will if I actually make some money! :laughing: I just dont like the revolving flash pattern on the trucks lightbar, but thats just me.


ya thats pretty much whaT I do the roof light is almost always on though. and I use the grille lights and the back window lights alot in the summer though. The top light I usually have on a wigwag pattern I can change the patterens instantly in the truck with a switch


Burkartsplow;1464089 said:


> Look Great Brad, Hoping for one more event this year, but it is not looking to good.


ya one more salting would be nice it snowed a but here today I got a job to do tomorrow morning so it might get canceled if I have to go do salting


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Very Nice! More lights the better!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guyrs figured I would through this up here I took first place in a light competition in Ohio a few weeks ago with the 03 2500hd


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice! Only thing missing is a strobe lighted keg in the bed


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats too much , you will be seeing flashes in your sleep for a week after plowing one night. Those strobes in the grill will bounce off the plow blinding you in no time. Nice trucks.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

leigh;1496920 said:


> Nice! Only thing missing is a strobe lighted keg in the bed


haha thanks


jmac5058;1496992 said:


> Thats too much , you will be seeing flashes in your sleep for a week after plowing one night. Those strobes in the grill will bounce off the plow blinding you in no time. Nice trucks.


The 2 strobe lights on the back rack are no longer there and the lights in the grille are not normally run will plowing same with rear window lights-I use those more in the summer when parked on busy roads etc


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I like it ! and don't agree with jmac5058, I think it needs more lights !! anything planed ?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

maverjohn;1498727 said:


> I like it ! and don't agree with jmac5058, I think it needs more lights !! anything planed ?


No no more that trucks been done with lights, next I want to do some lights on the diesel not too many flashy ones probably just some strobes then some other led running lights


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

there not even Synced or set to the same pattern

this is how we do it in CT
did this one last summer/fall






and his other truck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

kitn1mcc;1501423 said:


> there not even Synced or set to the same pattern
> 
> this is how we do it in CT
> did this one last summer/fall
> ...


On the dump those are not synced, the pickup the strobes and and grille lights are synced but the rear window lights are not and neither are the strobes on the backrack


----------



## micojj (Dec 12, 2005)

Where is a good place to buy a strobe light kit? I was looking on Ebay and found one for 8 bulbs @ 160w but thought the LED's would be better. Unfortunately I am not interested in spending $400 + on some kits because I am only doing our business lot and a couple driveways (I.E. I'm not making any money with this).


----------

